# How do I see lifetime ratings on New APP



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I see only the last 500 trips. Is there a way to view all rated trips. I am trying to find the total lifetime 5 star trips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have not been able to find it. I think it's one of the things they've dropped on the app along with being able to change the destination for the pax and acceptance/cancellation rate.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ribak said:


> I see only the last 500 trips. Is there a way to view all rated trips. I am trying to find the total lifetime 5 star trips.


I believe they removed it in the last upgrade.

Also,(sorry to hijack your thread) new ratings after the upgrade don't show up. stuck the same as before the upgrade. I usually get rated every other ride (approx. 50% rate when this number would show in the old app) but now, no new ratings after a week and 20+ rides with new app. Not that I really care, I'm 4.98 in approx. 3000+ rides in 1.5 years, but just out of curiosity.
anyone has noticed same issue?


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

Same here, with one exception. The only movement I've seen in my ratings was 1 5 star removed and a 2 Star added in it's place.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have not been able to find it. I think it's one of the things they've dropped on the app along with being able to change the destination for the pax and acceptance/cancellation rate.


I believe you can still change the dropoff (destination), provided that he's UberX and not Poll or express Pool. The procedure to do so is a bit less clear but it works. dont recall exactly how but I know I did it with the new app. I'll check it out myself next time and report back.

acceptance and cancellation rates dont show up in the new app anymore here either.



Azpilot2211 said:


> Same here, with one exception. The only movement I've seen in my ratings was 1 5 star removed and a 2 Star added in it's place.


Now that you mention it, I have same issue, one 5 sar removed and one 1 star added. havent had any altercation or issue with any PAX to get a rating of 1.! Go figure


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> I believe they removed it in the last upgrade.
> 
> Also,(sorry to hijack your thread) new ratings after the upgrade don't show up. stuck the same as before the upgrade. I usually get rated every other ride (approx. 50% rate when this number would show in the old app) but now, no new ratings after a week and 20+ rides with new app. Not that I really care, I'm 4.98 in approx. 3000+ rides in 1.5 years, but just out of curiosity.
> anyone has noticed same issue?


 How would you know if new ride ratings are showing up? You will only know if you get an advrse rating or an adverse rating falls off your last 500. If you have more than 500 rated rides, most of the time when a pax rates you a 5, the earliest rated ride that falls off will be a 5 too. So you see no change whatsoever. It's working as it's supposed to .


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Uber support they said new ratings appear after 7 days. I asked 7 days from when? She mumbled something on the phone, I was unable to grasp. Then got a ping and had to start driving.
Will see, my guess is 7 days from upgrade but may be wrong , I'm already 7 days from the upgrade and no new ratings



Disgusted Driver said:


> How would you know if new ride ratings are showing up? You will only know if you get an advrse rating or an adverse rating falls off your last 500. If you have more than 500 rated rides, most of the time when a pax rates you a 5, the earliest rated ride that falls off will be a 5 too. So you see no change whatsoever. It's working as it's supposed to .


Ah..... I suppose you're right. Good thinking.
As most of my ratings are 5 or 4, I wouldn't see the new one unless is a lower than 4.
Good thinking. Thanks


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Called again and the rep said it should show up in 7 days! Go figure


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> Called again and the rep said it should show up in 7 days! Go figure


Stav, you need to slow down and listen bro.

Ratings updates occur 7 days after the rider issues a rating (that's what she meant).

Now there is clearly more to it than that because I've certainly seen evidence of them getting these ratings posted sooner. I also believe that 5s are posted out immediately. This is likely psychological as it helps a driver stay focused during a work day.

In the end though, it's meant to make it fairly impossible for you to base your ratings on a rider's rating and give us freedom from the tyranny of their rating us down as well. Better system overall.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have not been able to find it. I think it's one of the things they've dropped on the app along with being able to change the destination for the pax and acceptance/cancellation rate.


I found how to change pax drop off location.

Once pax in the car and you slide the bar in order to start driving, press the directions drop down menue on the top left of your screen. At the bottom of the drop down menu you'd see pax final destination and on the right a pencil. Tap the pencil and you should be able to edit pax drop off location.
Enjoy the new Uber app -)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stav53 said:


> I found how to change pax drop off location.
> 
> Once pax in the car and you slide the bar in order to start driving, press the directions drop down menue on the top left of your screen. At the bottom of the drop down menu you'd see pax final destination and on the right a pencil. Tap the pencil and you should be able to edit pax drop off location.
> Enjoy the new Uber app -)


Thanks dude, WOW, that is convoluted.

I was also surprised at how difficult it was to send a note in about a trip, guess they don't really want to hear from us.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> I found how to change pax drop off location.
> 
> Once pax in the car and you slide the bar in order to start driving, press the directions drop down menue on the top left of your screen. At the bottom of the drop down menu you'd see pax final destination and on the right a pencil. Tap the pencil and you should be able to edit pax drop off location.
> Enjoy the new Uber app -)


I love you, man.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Stav53 said:


> I believe they removed it in the last upgrade.
> 
> Also,(sorry to hijack your thread) new ratings after the upgrade don't show up. stuck the same as before the upgrade. I usually get rated every other ride (approx. 50% rate when this number would show in the old app) but now, no new ratings after a week and 20+ rides with new app. Not that I really care, I'm 4.98 in approx. 3000+ rides in 1.5 years, but just out of curiosity.
> anyone has noticed same issue?


You're getting ratings. New 5* replacing old 5*, total stays the same.

Several threads addressing this.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> I found how to change pax drop off location.
> 
> Once pax in the car and you slide the bar in order to start driving, press the directions drop down menue on the top left of your screen. At the bottom of the drop down menu you'd see pax final destination and on the right a pencil. Tap the pencil and you should be able to edit pax drop off location.
> Enjoy the new Uber app -)


I have a better way to change dropoff location... drive to where they want to be dropped off, then end the ride there. System automatically pays you for dropping off there instead.


----------

